# Sachs Dolmar spares



## dickm (2 May 2010)

Recently bought a very clean Sachs Dolmar 109 chainsaw, which is quite an old model, but in excellent condition. However, knowing my luck with chainsaws, I've been checking out the spares position, and as a result of the takeover by Makita, subsequent takeover of that bit of Makita by Tanaka, and now Dolmar being spun out as a separate brand again, it looks as if specialist spares (other than just chains/bars) are difficult. 
Anybody know a good source, just in case?


----------



## misterfish (3 May 2010)

I had a Sachs Dolmar chainsaw that I bought in the very early 80's. I hadn't used it for ages and couldn't get it started a couple of years ago so got it looked at and was told that it was beyond repair as the electrics were shot and spares weren't available. I gave up on it and bought a decent electric one (as I only need to use it in the garden).

Misterfish


----------



## dickm (3 May 2010)

misterfish":1jb2g9a2 said:


> I gave up on it



Thanks


----------



## Shrubby (9 May 2010)

Sachs-dolmar is owned by Makita - plenty of good dealers around
Matt


----------



## misterfish (9 May 2010)

True, but I was told that spares for the really old models were not available.

Misterfish


----------



## nick cozens (14 Jun 2010)

i have a sachs dolmar 109 chainsaw with a broken piston ring,dose anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## hanser (14 Jun 2010)

The Dolmar chain saw I used to own was a pig to start. I got shot of it and bought a Stihl and its never failed to start in 16 years of occasional use.


----------



## dickm (15 Jun 2010)

nick cozens":2n05x7ik said:


> i have a sachs dolmar 109 chainsaw with a broken piston ring,dose anyone know where i can get one?



My chainsaw repair book suggests, and I've now had confirmed by a Dolmar dealer in the USA on the Arborist site, that the Makita DCS430 is actually a rebranded Dolmar 109. 
Miles Machinery http://www.mtmc.co.uk/Spare-Parts/M...-spare-parts/p-240-16728-268444-269000-17983/
have most of the parts for it available, at what look like sensible prices.


----------

